

Why is printing to stdout so slow? - cvursache
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3857052/why-is-printing-to-stdout-so-slow-can-it-be-sped-up

======
Tmmrn
Reminds me of the guy with a nvidia card who needed to redirect his compiler
output away from the terminal because printing the output slowed down the
compiler so much.

------
greenyoda
This is a general problem with terminal I/O, not just a Python thing. I've
noticed many times that C programs that write thousands of lines of debug
output to the terminal run a whole lot faster when you redirect the output to
a file.

